# Doctor Doctor



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Doctor Doctor, I think my wife has died
You don't sound too sure, 
Well the sex is the same but the ironing is starting to pile up


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Doctor,Doctor,
My problem is that I have to go to the toilet every day at 0630,

Whats wrong with that?

I dont get up until 8!

Malc


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Patient :- Doctor Doctor I think i am a pair of curtains!!

Doctor:- Pull yourself together!!


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Doctor Doctor

I've got a strawberry growing out of my head..........................

Doctor: - Don't worry I've got some _*cream*_ for that


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Docter, docter.
I keep thinking I am moth.
well go next door to the psychiatrist.

I tried that but somebody switched the light off.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Doctor, Doctor.

I'm really worried as everyone seems to completely ignore me.

Next!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

A man walks into a psychiatric doctors office, wearing cling film for trousers, the doctor said…………….. I can see your nuts.  


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Tommy is a young boy, just potty trained. When he goes to the bathroom though, Tommy manages to hit everything but the toilet. So his mum has to go in and clean up after him. After two weeks, she has had enough, and takes Tommy to the doctor.

After the examination, the doctor said, "His unit is too small. An old wives' tale is to give him two slices of toast each morning, and his unit will grow so he can hold it and aim straight."

The next morning Tommy jumped out of bed and ran downstairs to the kitchen. There on the table, are twelve slices of toast.

"Mum!" Tommy yells. "The doctor said I only had to eat two slices of toast."

"I know." said his mother. "The other ten are for your father." 8O


----------

